# Z information?



## taipan (Aug 17, 2005)

Z information

I am after some information on the 300ZX twin turbo and 350Z the info I am after is there weight, power and engine name and stock ¼ mile times any help much appreciated.

Cheers Adrian


----------



## cgrant (Oct 19, 2005)

taipan said:


> Z information
> 
> I am after some information on the 300ZX twin turbo and 350Z the info I am after is there weight, power and engine name and stock ¼ mile times any help much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers Adrian


Any information that you might need just e-mail me the questions. I'm sitting here with 3 350Zs within 100 feet of me.

[email protected]


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

As far as the Z32 TT is concerned: curb weight is a touch over 3400 lbs, Engine power was rated at 300 Hp, Engine name was _VG30DETT_, and stock 1/4 mile times varied from 14 flat to 13.5 depending on the driver.


----------



## taipan (Aug 17, 2005)

hey cheers i googled it lol but cheers for responding


----------

